
Slack's glitch page - adnanh
https://slack.com/services/export/download
======
adnanh
Here's the background image in full resolution, it's quite nice :-)

[https://slack.global.ssl.fastly.net/66f9/img/404/marrakesh-m...](https://slack.global.ssl.fastly.net/66f9/img/404/marrakesh-
meadow-80.jpg)

